# look at this deer



## quickdeath (Dec 7, 2008)

what a waste

http://www.wkbt.com/Global/story.asp?S=13467734


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

that might be the biggest deer i have seen in my life!


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

dudes hat made me laugh..who would wear that lol


----------

